# My First AAS Cycle, 100mg Anavar ONLY (8weeks)



## Baillie87

Yo,

Posted a thread about 4weeks back asking advice on what doseage to run Anavar only on.. most people were recommending 60-100mg so i just went with 100mg. If your going to do it do it BIG right? :thumbup1:

Here is how it will look...

100mg ED ( 50mg @ 8am, 30mg @ 5pm, 20mg @ 11pm )

Going to run this cycle for 8weeks straight stacking with Creatine, Milk Thistle, Multivitiman, Zinc & Protein.

PCT - Nolva 50mg ED for 3weeks. ( open to advice if wrong )

*Day 1** - *Felt absolutely nothing ( of course ) .. but mentally felt like a beast ha.

*Day 2** - *Felt a slight pump when carrying my gym bag to station.. didnt really think much of it as i was only 2days in.

*Day 3** -* Started to feel pumped just sitting at my desk.. searched a few forums & apparently at this dose it is normal for this to happen. it also gave me a really bad belly.. was literally on the toilet every 5mins.

*Day 4** -* The pump was starting to get crazyyy, my belly was still going nuts so i decided i would lower the dose to 70mg from day 5. @ the gym the pumps was insane.. i did 4x15 close chins and my biceps and chest got so pumped i physically couldnt do anymore ( good pump though )

*Day 5* - my belly had cleared up and it was only a 24hr bug so was straight back in with the 100mg. nothing much happening at the gym.. pumps are increasing but nothing to shout about however my GF did say i am starting to look lean & the muscles are literally solid 23hrs a day.

*Day 8 -* had sat/sunday off as i dont train... had chest and triceps today.. WOW.. last week i couldnt bench 90kg for no more than 4reps.. i just got 90kg for 6reps and a solid 100kg for 4reps.. the ease at which it felt was insance and afterwards my chest felt like i had been working it for 2hrs straight. all of my lifts were up by 8-10kg on every exercise.

that where i currently am at now.. i am only 1week 1 day in.. but already it feels insane to be on this stuff.. the pumps and strength is kicking in properly now and no side effects to date. labido is stronger than before? wierd but im not complaining.

:thumb:


----------



## jakelad

Sounding good bro. Be good if you could get some pics up!!


----------



## Mitch.

Have read lots of people saying just 20mg of Nolva is enough.


----------



## Baillie87

Jake - yeah dude, i am going to stick a before and after pic up once the cycle is done so show the differences and increase in weights too.

Mitch - cool.. i will just take 20mg ED for 21days then if that's enough. ive got enough for 50MG ED but i'll hang on to that for future cycles.

*Day 9 -* - just a quick update.. i am doing back and biceps tonight but the pump i have from chest and triceps on tuesday is still as strong as it was when i finished my session.. it is defonately in full swing now. Labido still going strong and no sides / change in apetite yet. if anything.. i am eating more which is weird.

I forgot to add the labs i am using is ROHM 60x50mg & Pro Chem 100x10mg.


----------



## NorthernSoul

nice journal bruv keep it up


----------



## HJL

nice one mate, havnig a non stop pump must be mad!


----------



## Suprakill4

Sounds great, glad your enjoying it.


----------



## G-man99

Keep us posted mate as I'll be starting my first time on Anavar end of may


----------



## Sionnach

Definiately starting this ****!


----------



## Chelsea

sounds very interesting as i am looking into var a lot recently keep it going mate. Out of interest did you not want to taper up to 100mg just to see if a lower dose would have a desired effect?


----------



## Ash1981

keep up this journal mate

very interested to see where this goes


----------



## slunkeh

Wow sounds pretty epic for running var only, i was always under the impression it is best to run at the end of a test cycle. Never tried the stuff myself tho.


----------



## C.Hill

Pics!


----------



## Young

Will be watching this very closely, I've got some ROHM Anavar but I have chosen not to use it in the past.

Can I ask how long have you trained for before beginning your cycle?


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Would love to try var but it's just too expensive for me. Especially at a decent dose like 100mg p/d.


----------



## Baillie87

Sorry for the delays everyone.. what with it being easter weekend i wasnt on here much. ok.. some more info for you and i'll try and answer all questions bear with me ha.

*Day 10 -* ok so i woke up this morning and my back and biceps were so pumped i struggled to shower.. it was a good pump though and didnt feel like i had over worked or strained anything, also the recovery time on this stuff is EPIC. literally 36hrs and the body parts are recovered enough to work it again but still pumped. i done shoulders and abs today.. all of my lifts are currently up, i would list every exercise but i simply cant be bothered. my shoulder press went up from 85kg to 100kg for 6 clean reps. also my lateral raises (side) went up from 10kg to 14kg for 10reps. it took me about 30mins to get the most insane size / pump i've ever experienced before on shoulders ( my weakest part ).

Sat / Sun / Monday i didnt traing as i was busy all weekend with bbq's and just general outings but if i ever needed a pump all i had to do was drop down and smash 50 press up's and it was like i had worked chest for a full hour.

*Day 11 - * Ok, had the weekend off and thought id lose abit of strength motivation for chest & triceps but a red bull before gym got me in the zone and when i hit the flat bench i coudlnt believe the strength and power this stuff gives me. i anit the strongest of dude's and im a build you would probably call.. average but muscley if that makes sense but i warmed up on 60kg and then just jumped straight into 80kg for my first set of 12. finished up on 105kg for 5reps ( i got 100kg last week for 4reps ) so you can see the improvement already. the thing with VAR is.. the pumps you get just after one set is just insane.. i cant describe what it feels like but if you try it you'll know what i mean. Incline went from 70kg to 85kg and fly's from 14kg to 20kg... i am happy and i am looking very lean and veins are popping out my ears.

Chelsea - i thought about it.. when i spoke to my source he bluntly said.. 'you'll be wasting your timem either stick with 50mg or do 100mg anything inbetween will be fine too' i have enough of this stuff to do 100mg for 10 weeks.. so i think i will do 6weeks then see how i feel. no sides yet except some mild lower back pumps, no acne, shutdown, bloat, hairloss, ball ache, nothing.. so im going good at the moment.

Slunkeh - this is my first AAS cycle so i will prob do test prob nearer xmas time so then i can just bang out some more var for next spring.. i was on a course of Superdrol before this so got some decent size from that otherwise i prob would have done test & then this myself.

C. Hill - pics will be up @ the end of cycle pal.. no point in uploading now its more dramatic when you see a before & after 

Young - i had been training since i was 21 (properly) before i used to go down to the gym and just doing the inexperienced thing of 100 sets of 1billion reps on every bodypart ha.. now i have enough knowledge etc to know what to work, when to work it, technique etc etc etc also i had some experience with pro-hormones and a short cycle with Anadrol back in the early days so wasnt that much of a novice but also have a lot to learn 

NoGutsNoGlory - it really isint expensive dude.. ROHM labs are one of the best in the UK at the moment, most of my pals are on them or Pro Chem pretty decent. but i know what you mean.. it is expensive.

i have Legs & Abs today..  will post results tomorrow but last week i got 370kg leg press for 6 reps. going to try my best to hit the 400kg mark tonight :-D.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

You'll have to delete the price. Can't discuss prices on this board.


----------



## Baillie87

ahhhhhhh noooooooo, im a newbie... how do i do that??


----------



## Baillie87

done


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Baillie87 said:


> ahhhhhhh noooooooo, im a newbie... how do i do that??


----------



## Britbb

Are you sure that your anavar is legit? It could very well be a weaker dose of dbol instead.

You shouldnt need nolva with anavar. Just saying mate. Anyway enjoy and make good healthy gains


----------



## C.Hill

Good luck on the 400kg mate! Sounds good so far!


----------



## Baillie87

Brit BB - 100% legit dude. my source is one of my best pals so wouldnt bump me off with some moody dbol ( i hope ) ha. i will post pics of the tabs and label tonight.

C.Hill - cheers dude. if you dont hear from me tomorrow you'll know i havent made it home. ha


----------



## NorthernSoul

Sounds good, keep it up mate!


----------



## C.Hill

Baillie87 said:


> C.Hill - cheers dude. if you dont hear from me tomorrow you'll know i havent made it home. ha


Haha still trapped in it lol


----------



## johnnyg

nice one bud, gonna keep an eye on your updates might do some var after my next bulk cycle!!


----------



## Baillie87

yeah mate.. legs & me are enemies they grow fast but its the easiest body part to fob off for me so i have to be dedicated to them. luckily i play football so i have got some decent quad / calves development from that 

johnny - yeah dude, this is my first time so obviously im buzzing about results but to someone who does it on the regular they are probably thinking i am over selling Var lol,


----------



## johnnyg

Baillie87 said:


> yeah mate.. legs & me are enemies they grow fast but its the easiest body part to fob off for me so i have to be dedicated to them. luckily i play football so i have got some decent quad / calves development from that
> 
> johnny - yeah dude, this is my first time so obviously im buzzing about results but to someone who does it on the regular they are probably thinking i am over selling Var lol,


good to see the progress that your getting, your lifts are after jumping an awfull lot, best thing about var is that you dont get the bloat look, looking forward to trying some soon!


----------



## R1cky

thinking about hitting var myself mate... ll be intersted in yer journey . keep it up mate


----------



## Baillie87

yeah jon, that is one of the main reasons i chose it as first time course because the summer is just round the corner and i wanted to get ripped but add some lean muscle. the abs have come through alot the last few days especially around the obliques and serratus.


----------



## bowen86

keep it up man, sounds good.

I had to laugh at "belly" never thought i would hear/read that word on this forum.


----------



## johnnyg

Baillie87 said:


> yeah jon, that is one of the main reasons i chose it as first time course because the summer is just round the corner and i wanted to get ripped but add some lean muscle. the abs have come through alot the last few days especially around the obliques and serratus.


cool, goodluck with it bud!


----------



## Baillie87

*Day 12 - * ok so last night was Legs & Abs. i will be honest, i hate working legs.. they bore the s*it out of me.. but my mate always preaches about the benefits so once i get started i dont mind them that much. @ the moment i am warming up with this exercise called the '50 rep challenge'.. people have probably heard about it already but you basically do 50 reps without rest. it is single handly the most challenging thing / rewarding i have ever done. i smashed 45kg for 50reps last night & my legs felt like jelly.. i then went straight on to the Leg Press & managed to beat last weeks record. last week i max'd out on 270kg for 8 reps and last night i got 300kg for 5reps. i was being a little over excited aiming to get 400kg.. i loaded it up and realised how heavy it was but i know for a fact i will hit 400kg by the end of this cycle.

as for abs... the Anavar seems to be really shifting that stubborn fat around the lower abs / obluques @ 100mg a day. i took a pic last night 2.5weeks into cycle and couldnt believe the difference. upper abs are through aswell as obliques i am just waiting for those sacred lower abs to show their face and i'll be buzzing.

one thing i am noticing is the back pumps.. i am going to load up on taurine and banana's to try and calm it down as abs last night was getting painful nearer the end.

labido is still sky high, no shut down as of yet and i seem to not want as much pasta / rice etc.. just pure meat. ha. also veins are always on show now on the biceps and forearms. going good so far


----------



## C.Hill

Sounds good mate! Any pics?


----------



## Baillie87

yeah mate there will be pics @ the end of the cycle pal.


----------



## C.Hill

Cushty. Where abouts in Essex are you from?


----------



## Ash1981

i cant wait to start my var cycle

cant fckin wait


----------



## Ash1981

what lab are you using ballie?


----------



## G-man99

ash1981 said:


> i cant wait to start my var cycle
> 
> cant fckin wait


When you starting mate??

I'm starting 28th May and trying var for the first time myself.

Will be using ROHM mainly and also got 1 tub of Global Biogen


----------



## musio

How's the cycle? Before/after pics?


----------



## Baillie87

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! sorry for the delay 'again' but it was another bank holiday and i literally didnt get on here.

*Day 13 -* ok, so today is chest & triceps again ( my fave body part ) and the strength has increased again.. i was up 5kg on all lifts. it is now taking me around about 3sets to get a full pump and by the time i've done 16sets... my chest is literally exploding. the back pumps are getting better now, s*it loads of banana's and taurine seems to be working 

*Day 14 - * back & biceps today, as above.. all exercises have increased with ease and the added kg's dont seem to be affecting my workout, hopefully i'll keep this strength after cycle. biceps have grown 0.3" in 3weeks.. so thats good also stirations on the shoulders are coming through.

*Day 15 -* today was shoulders ( the part im trying to build the most ) and the strength i have now compared to 3weeks ago... unbelieveable. i am on 120kg shoulder press now for 6 reps and i find myself more tuned into the workouts and can get an extra 2-3 reps per set. the ab's is the part i am noticing the most at this point in time. i have a visible 6 pack now and had comments made about my change in shape on chest / shoulders on saturday night. so that made me happy.

had sat/sun/monday off AGAIN so back in the gym tonight for chest & triceps again, legs & abs tomorrow, back & biceps thursday and shoulders & abs friday. ALSO i am running 100mg for 10weeks now as i got told by a good friend that oral's dont really show up until week 5... so i want to maximise the results.

Musio - pics will be after cycle mate as stated above.

Ash81 - i am using ROHM mate & Pro Chem. you should love this stuff mate if your after lean gain and reduced bf%. dont expect 20lbs of insane mass. ha

C. Hill - i am from Chigwell mate.


----------



## Baillie87

also..... LABIDO is still sky high.. i dont know what people are talking about being shut down.. saying that most say it dont hit until week 7/8 on this so i will get my horby goat weed ready.


----------



## Ash1981

Im starting on at the end of may, although im ready to go anytime

yea rohm var 100mg ed

get on it

first cycle too

when you starting G?


----------



## G-man99

End may on 150mg var a day and 750mg Test per week for 12 weeks


----------



## Ash1981

bit stronger course than mine then!!!


----------



## goonerton

So on day 11 you were benching 105k for 5 reps, then by day 15 you`re shoulder pressing 120k for 6 reps!

That must be some strong sh"t!!


----------



## Wjdburton

sounds good m8 mite try it my self


----------



## Baillie87

*Day 16 - * Chest & Triceps last night - i went into this session feeling like CRAP. i think the latheragy they talk about is starting to creep in as the last 2/3 sessions i've had to neck a red bull and i never ever drink stimulants. Either way it seemed to do the trick and i started on flat bench, i hit 60kg for 20reps ( warm up ) then jumped in at 80kg 12 reps 95kg 10 reps and 105kg for 8reps ( i only managed to get 5 last week ). the strength seems to be creeping up now but the back pumps hurttttt :-(. i managed to get 90kg incline bench for 5reps which is a personal best but the gym was so busy i had to keep smashing press up's between exercises to keep the buzz going. overall a good session and woke up this morning feeling like i've been hit by a bus. i seem to get pumps now from anything i do.. like just holding a bag for too long or tapping my feet the calves start filling up.. it is quite funny really.

goonerton - i am doing it on the shoulder press machine pal, not 60kg dumbbell a side. i think i would die if i attempted that. this is my first time doing any form of AAS so maybe i am just taking to it well.. my other mate is doing it aswell and he is seeing more unless the same results, he has a higher bf% than me so his abs arent showing as much yet.

no training tonight, going for a run & ab circuit but back in the gym tomrrow for Back & Biceps.


----------



## A.J.

Yo Ballie few questions bro.

How long were u training for before you started anavar?

Any side affects on your hair?

Any acne occuring? and how is the Pro Chem anavar?

Good lab?


----------



## 19072

im starting my test/var cycle end july. just finishing 10weeks of tesp prop/ripblend course, so im gonn cruise on a low dose of test for 10weeks then a 10week test/var cycle. then one big ass pct course 

im getting britanic labs caps: 50 x 10mg. got 5bags so far. just gonna keep ordering bags every so often to build up the stash before end july  (need 14bags for 10weeks at 100mg lol)


----------



## johnnyg

herc said:


> im starting my test/var cycle end july. just finishing 10weeks of tesp prop/ripblend course, so im gonn cruise on a low dose of test for 10weeks then a 10week test/var cycle. then one big ass pct course
> 
> im getting britanic labs caps: 50 x 10mg. got 5bags so far. just gonna keep ordering bags every so often to build up the stash before end july  (need 14bags for 10weeks at 100mg lol)


****, thats a long cycle there bud, what pct are you gonna run? how long of a break will you take after pct?


----------



## Musclemajor

Great Journal bro keep it up, I was thinking about doing var so its definatly interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## chrisreilly

thanks for pointing me to your thread, great read.

I'm on day four of Pro Chem (50mg ed) now. I am not sure if i feel aything yet although my biceps do feel a little hard...like..constantly. As i am typing i can feel them like im lifting weight. However, that could just be my training. Not sure!

As for back ache, had it all day but again, that could be this crazy ass memory foam mattress i have


----------



## 19072

johnnyg said:


> ****, thats a long cycle there bud, what pct are you gonna run? how long of a break will you take after pct?


well this is my 4 cycle. i have been running 1000iu from week 1-10 whilst on tren. going to drop to 500iu for the next 20weeks.

pct will be nolvadex and nolva 40/20/20/20/20 - clomid 100/50/50/50/50

looking to clear everything out of my body by 2013. as i want to compete in mma by next year so incase i get hit with a drug test i would like to be whistle clean. this may be my last ever cycle. if not ill prob run 6-8 week prop/var or prop/winny cycles etc. all short esters...


----------



## bowen86

60kg 20reps? warm up!


----------



## Fullhouse

bowen86 said:


> 60kg 20reps? warm up!


It was cold that day lol


----------



## Baillie87

A.J - i was training for about 3yrs.. 18months not serious then 18months serious. no effects on hair (yet) & only 2 pimples that have come up. nothing major though. personally the Pro Chem. doesn't feel as strong as the ROHM. i prefer ROHM over Pro Chem.

Bowen - yeah mate. just pressing the bar without weight for a gizilliion reps doesnt appeal to me, need to stick some weights on there to warm the muscles up just as you would with shoulders etc.

Chris - yeah mate it will kick in properly around day 5/6.. my biceps were the first thing that felt it, my back pumps now are going nutssssss, keeping me moving every 30mins just to stop the cramping up.

i had an INSANE back & biceps workout last night, will post stats later. extra busy at work :-(


----------



## Baillie87

*Day 17* Back & Biceps,, this was by far the most insane workout of my life... started by doing close chins, i'm currently trying to complete 50 chins split over 3 sets once i can do that i will add some weights on the belt. on the 3rd set my forearms & biceps were so inflamed from the amount of blood that was rushing to the body part it was almost impossible to complete, i've never seen my veins look so inflamed, a few people were looking at me like i was a weirdo as i just flexed in the mirror but oh well. the rest of the back session consisted of wide grip lat pull downs ( free weights, maxed out on 125kg for 7 reps ) close grip lat rows & deadlifts. when i finished the workout just for back my biceps were so inflamed they had to cool down before i did the biceps. broke all PB's on olympic curls, preacher. great session.. back & biceps is slowly becoming my fetish and could knock chest & triceps off the top spot at this rate. back pumps were painful.. but i dealt with it.

*Day 19 -* shoulders & abs,, the gym was EXTRA busy tonight and everyone just seemed to be working shoulders/chest ( being a friday night.. probably off out ) anyway i continued to try my best to keep intensity high but it was difficult. i am following Lee Hayward's shoulder workout ( youtube it.. it's mad ) and i seem to be getting good growth on side and back delts finally. all though on the DB press.. i felt a slight twinge on my left tricep ( previous injury ) and it did prohibit me going up to 32kg dumbbell's so had to smash until i dropped on 30kg. ( that is 4kg up for me on free weight DB's ). ABS was really painful.. because the pump is getting so insane with this course i had to do a circuit of 1min exercises for 9mins straight no rest as if i stopped... i cramped up. i am going to upload a 4weeks pic over the next few days just so you can see the difference in the abs this VAR has done in just 4weeks. i am loving it though but i find myself getting very angry lately? not sure what that's about as i thought this didnt touch my HPTA..? any ideas anyone?

i picked up another pot of 60x50mg on saturday morning so now i have enough to run 100mg for 4weeks & 130mg for 2weeks. taking it to 10weeks. taking in about 1.4g of milk thistle a day and drinking so much water i find myself on about 3lts by 11am.

sides.. back pumps, a few red painful pimples, dry mouth allllll the time & agression increase. Sex drive is still high and no hair loss. so its all going well. Legs & Abs tomorrow & then chest and triceps tuesday. Hoping to hit 110kg flat bench for 4reps.. 105kg last week so hopefully i can pull it off. considering i started on 90kg 4weeks ago.. that aint bad. anyway enough of the boring stuff. will update wednesday morning for everyone with a pic.


----------



## G-man99

Baillie87 said:


> *Day 17* Back & Biceps,, this was by far the most insane workout of my life... started by doing close chins, i'm currently trying to complete 50 chins split over 3 sets once i can do that i will add some weights on the belt. on the 3rd set my forearms & biceps were so inflamed from the amount of blood that was rushing to the body part it was almost impossible to complete, i've never seen my veins look so inflamed, a few people were looking at me like i was a weirdo as i just flexed in the mirror but oh well. the rest of the back session consisted of wide grip lat pull downs ( free weights, maxed out on 125kg for 7 reps ) close grip lat rows & deadlifts. when i finished the workout just for back my biceps were so inflamed they had to cool down before i did the biceps. broke all PB's on olympic curls, preacher. great session.. back & biceps is slowly becoming my fetish and could knock chest & triceps off the top spot at this rate. back pumps were painful.. but i dealt with it.
> 
> *Day 19 -* shoulders & abs,, the gym was EXTRA busy tonight and everyone just seemed to be working shoulders/chest ( being a friday night.. probably off out ) anyway i continued to try my best to keep intensity high but it was difficult. i am following Lee Hayward's shoulder workout ( youtube it.. it's mad ) and i seem to be getting good growth on side and back delts finally. all though on the DB press.. i felt a slight twinge on my left tricep ( previous injury ) and it did prohibit me going up to 32kg dumbbell's so had to smash until i dropped on 30kg. ( that is 4kg up for me on free weight DB's ). ABS was really painful.. because the pump is getting so insane with this course i had to do a circuit of 1min exercises for 9mins straight no rest as if i stopped... i cramped up. i am going to upload a 4weeks pic over the next few days just so you can see the difference in the abs this VAR has done in just 4weeks. i am loving it though but i find myself getting very angry lately? not sure what that's about as i thought this didnt touch my HPTA..? any ideas anyone?
> 
> i picked up another pot of 60x50mg on saturday morning so now i have enough to run 100mg for 4weeks & 130mg for 2weeks. taking it to 10weeks. taking in about 1.4g of milk thistle a day and drinking so much water i find myself on about 3lts by 11am.
> 
> sides.. back pumps, a few red painful pimples, dry mouth allllll the time & agression increase. Sex drive is still high and no hair loss. so its all going well. Legs & Abs tomorrow & then chest and triceps tuesday. Hoping to hit 110kg flat bench for 4reps.. 105kg last week so hopefully i can pull it off. considering i started on 90kg 4weeks ago.. that aint bad. anyway enough of the boring stuff. will update wednesday morning for everyone with a pic.


Looks like its going well mate.

I can't wait to start my course in 3 weeks


----------



## big_jim_87

Lol this stuff sounds good! Must be the magic pill i'v been looking for! Lol

You seam well exited about this mate?

How's strength going?

var 100mg sounds like an expensive 1st cycle?

I thought test would be better as a stand alone drug..... (I do not use any aas as ukbff frown upon it)

Only read 1st few posts


----------



## HJL

Baillie87 said:


> *Day 17* not sure what that's about as i thought this didnt touch my HPTA..? any ideas anyone?


how does this work!


----------



## will-uk

HJL said:


> how does this work!


*It doesnt!!!! * 

Everything you need to know about Anavar

MYTHS

Myth #1 - Anavar will not suppress the HPTA.

False. Anavar, used in adequate dosages, will shut you down. To what degree you experience side effects of suppression (loss of libido, lethargy) is entirely dependent upon the individual and the dosages used.

Myth #2 - Var is a weak anabolic, and is not effective unless stacked with a more androgenic compound.

This could not be further from the truth. At dosages of 40mg a day and higher, anavar is incredibly effective at adding water free LBM. At around day 6-7, increased vascularity should become apparent (assuming your oxandrolone is legitimate in its dosing), and strength gains should start appearing around day 14.

If used during a clean bulk, gains of 10-20 pounds are possible. If cutting, you will maintain weight, or even put on 5-10 pounds (depending on the rate of fat loss/severity of diet). You will keep all of your gains with proper PCT.

Myth #3 - Anavar will not require any type of PCT.

This is one ive never understood. It's a pretty commonly known fact now that var is a suppressive compound. So why is it that some individuals still refuse to make a small investment in some clomid/nolva....this is your testicular function we're talking about. That said, PCT required for var is not as "heavy" as PCT for, say, a test/eq cycle. 15-20 days @ 50mg clomid should be sufficient.

LIBIDO

The only real issue of concern that i have found when running anavar alone is slight libido suppression. Anavar is suppressive enough to where you WILL feel a difference in your sex drive (and not for the better ) when using 40+mg a day. There are three options to counteract this.

#1 - Tribulus + Avena Sativa - Trib at 4-7g a day and Avena Sativa at 3-4g a day tend to help prevent any loss in performance or ability to get it up. However, using effective dosages is going to end up being as or more expensive than options 2 or 3...but its your call.

#2 - Proviron - If hairloss is an issue in your choice to use anavar, then you may want to avoid this one. But 25mg ED proviron, starting after week 2, will keep you rock hard. And it will help to harden up your muscles too .

#3 - Maintenance Test Dosage - Finally, you could choose to use testosterone to keep your willy in shape. At a dosage of around 200mg, split bi weekly, everything should keep running smoothly. Also, this will contribute to your gains much moreso than than options 1 or 2. I would keep nolva onhand on the off chance that you are severely gyno prone. Bloating should not be an issue at this dosage.

BENEFITS

Anavar is a badass drug. This is why.

#1 - Vascularity

Oxandrolone will make you veiny as all hell. And quickly. Look out for brand new bulging forearms veins by around day 6. If you are following a cutting regimen, expect new spider webs in your chest, shoulders and quads by around day 21.

#2 - Pumps

When on var, the pumps are constant. Bored sitting in class/at work? Do some unweighted calf raises. After about three minutes, your calves will be ready to pop. Youll be doing something like drinking a cup of water, and after a minute of holding it, your bi will be completely full and pumped. You may have to cut some sets short in the gym due to the painful pumpage.

#3 - Strength

Even when cutting, you can expect new strength gains every workout after about day 14-21.

#4 - Fat Loss

Anavar has been shown to contribute to accelerated fat loss in both subcutaneous and visceral fat, concentrated effects in the abdomen and thigh area. And if youve used the drug, you can attest to this...if you cant sport the 6-8 pack look on var, its not gonna happen .

CYCLE

Anavar should be run @ at least 40mg a day to see all of the benefits it offers. Dosages upwards of 80mg have been shown to exhibit diminishing returns. Also, i cant imagine the intensity of the pumps at that kind of dosage.

LIVER PROTECTION

Anavar is a 17 Alpha Alkylated steroid, and is toxic. It has been shown to be less toxic than other orals, and is even used as liver treatment for recovering alcoholics. Still, i would limit my time using it to 8 weeks, 10 at the most.

It would be beneficial to you liver to use several different OTC supplements during, and perhaps after your cycle. A few preventive measures never hurt anyone .

1 - Milk ThistleThe classic liver protectant herb.supposedly works by blocking the entrance of harmful substances to liver cells, and hastening their expulsion. Make sure there is a high standardization of Silymarin

2 - R ALA

A powerful antioxidant

3 - NAC

Supports liver function and production of l-glutathione

4 - Vitamin C and E

Antioxidants

5 - LOADS of water

Helps to flush out your entire system

LIPID PROTECTION

Anavar isnt going to kill your cholesterol levels like some drugs (winny being one of the worst), but it may put your LDL/HDL profiles outside of the normal range. There are a few things that help, but as long as your not using 60+mg daily or running it for more than 10 weeks, i would just use flax...

1 - Flax Oil

Consuming lots of essential fatty acids promotes overall health, as well as helping to keep your lipid profile from becoming too bad.

2 - Policosanol

Used at 20mg daily to keep your HDL (good cholesterol) levels from crashing, and your LDL from becoming too high.

3 - Niacin

Preferably the flush free variety. If you wish, niacin can be used at 1-2g ED for a short period post-cycle to normalize HDL levels. Do not use for more than 7-14 days, as liver toxicity can be an issue when using those dosages of niacin for long periods of time

Taken from http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/35587-everything-you-need-know-about-anavar.html


----------



## Baillie87

Big Jim - this is my first cycle and wasnt really to keen on sticking a needle in my **** without a bit of knowledge on how my body would reach to steriods. i will eventually do test prop... september time most likely and then do Var again next Feb - May to get the cuts back.

Will UK - just saved me 20mins typing a response ha also this explains why i feel so lazyyyyyyy all the time. not good. red bull is my saviour right now.


----------



## progress 25

intresting thread mate, iv been trainning myself for nearly 8months and im concidering anavar for my 1st cycle also, gd luck mate


----------



## Baillie87

*Day 20 -* Legs & Abs,, a pretty good session today, all though i'll admit i went out and got SMASHED on saturday night ( bad i know ) so ym workout felt abit lazy on monday... i still managed to hit 120kg on squat for 6reps & 310kg leg press for 6reps.. both increases from last week. the strength feels good now, 5weeks in.. the upper legs look alot more shredded than when i started also my calves get pumped up really quick. Abs felt very cramped tonight.. even if i go for a 3-4km run.. my abs get so pumped and hard ( not complaining ) upped the circuit to 90secs instead of 60secs on all 7 exercises.. never felt so sick in my life but they looked ripped to hell afterwards. back pumps are still there but not as much as before, on about 1g of taurine a day.

*Day 21 -* Chest & Triceps,, Flat bench i hit 110kg for 3reps.. i could have got 4/5reps but my tricep kicked out and i lost the momentum, still.. its a 5kg increase from last week.. doesnt sound alot buy you defo feel it. broke all other lifts too espically on triceps and they are starting to looking pretty defined now, i am hoping my bf% is down to about 10% now..

sides - LAZYNESS.. the drag of getting out of the bed in the morning is killing me.. also back pumps is pretty painful sometimes. few red pimples but no shutdown yet.. still got another 5weeks on so hoping for more results. day off today. back and biceps tomorrow. looking forward to some chins as i love the pump.


----------



## chrisreilly

Hey

How's it going, any updates?

I am on day 10, i have just upped my dose from 50 - 100mg ED.

To be honest, i don't feel much change as of yet?

Two things i have noticed, one is im super awake yet super super lazy

the other thing is my pumps are great and vains are out.

im seeing no fat loss at all and actually feel a bit flabby, im prob around 16% BF at the moment, i'd love to get down to 9-10%...any tips?!

Going to get some milk thistle today or tomorrow and be taking 175mg twice per day. Is that enough?

Thanks folks


----------



## jakelad

chrisreilly said:


> Hey
> 
> How's it going, any updates?
> 
> I am on day 10, i have just upped my dose from 50 - 100mg ED.
> 
> To be honest, i don't feel much change as of yet?
> 
> Two things i have noticed, one is im super awake yet super super lazy
> 
> the other thing is my pumps are great and vains are out.
> 
> im seeing no fat loss at all and actually feel a bit flabby, im prob around 16% BF at the moment, i'd love to get down to 9-10%...any tips?!
> 
> Going to get some milk thistle today or tomorrow and be taking 175mg twice per day. Is that enough?
> 
> Thanks folks


Cardio Cardio Cardio Cardio....dont just rely on a drug because it wont work. Cardio and diet.


----------



## chrisreilly

Yeah going to have to get cardio mad i think as not too happy as of yet. Im on day 12 of anavar 50mg ED but day 4 of 100mg ED.

I am now always feeling sooooo run down, i cant say i am tired as im not i just feel i dont know? Like i am lacking something, i feel like i need to be wearing glasses or something, lethargic?

Another bad thing is i am just not hungry at all, i was having6-7 meals per day before hand. Now im struggling to eat two good ones aswell as all this water, creatine and 2 protein shakes


----------



## Baillie87

JakeLad - pretty much summed it up mate.. i am doing HIIT training ( High Intensity Interval Training ) normally do 20mins before every workout. also try and keep your carbs low.. the only carbs i have are veg or wholemeal. you are only 12days in mate.. 2weeks.. i am on my 6th week now and i have only just started seeing the full effects the hardness and vascularity is pretty good for a first cycle. for the milk thistle.. thats only 350mg.. i am taking a gram a day just to be sure, holland and barret have it pretty cheap at the moment. i didnt eat for the first few weeks too.. then around week 3-4 i was just starving hungry but found myself craving lean meats and veg etc.. not junk food. stick it out.. you'll like the results come 4/5th week. just gotta train hard and sleep lots. the latheragy is killing me right now but thats a sign it is hitting the HPTA receptors i have been told so just try and have some caffeine before a workout and you'll be fine. i'll post updates Wednesday morning as its easier . good luck.


----------



## Sionnach

on a scale of 1-10 how good is your diet on this cycle?


----------



## Baillie87

normally my diet is pretty clean mate.. 230-260g protein a day.. around about 150g carbs.. and 5ltrs of water. meats are always turkey and chicken and any carbs i do take in tend to be either veg or jacket potatoe / brown pasta etc. i've just started necking egg whites too.. you can buy it from egg nation or waitrose, tastes AWFUL but.. is the best protein you can get. the supps i am on which i forgot to state at the beginning are...

Taurine

Flaxseed Oil

Glutamine

Zinc

Omega 3

Amino (tabs)

Creatine (mono)

Arginine


----------



## BigMeech

"i've just started necking egg whites too.. you can buy it from egg nation or waitrose, tastes AWFUL but.. is the best protein you can get"

Depends on how your taking them, if you mean raw then i think i saw a few threads on here which argue the validity of that statement. If i remember correctly, you should cook them slightly. I forget the reason why, but a quick search will find more info no doubt.

Good log, interested in running a similar cycle myself so interested on what your results are like.

Good luck!


----------



## G-man99

BigMeech said:


> "i've just started necking egg whites too.. you can buy it from egg nation or waitrose, tastes AWFUL but.. is the best protein you can get"
> 
> Depends on how your taking them, if you mean raw then i think i saw a few threads on here which argue the validity of that statement. If i remember correctly, you should cook them slightly. I forget the reason why, but a quick search will find more info no doubt.
> 
> Good log, interested in running a similar cycle myself so interested on what your results are like.
> 
> Good luck!


It increases the bio-availability of the protein to around 90% when cooked as raw it is only approx 50%


----------



## Baillie87

yeah when i meant its the best protein i meant it as the highest % rate to whey etc etc. i do have a microwave at work but simply dont have the time to be cooking up eggs etc all day so just have to sink it raw :-(.

i'll post my update later on legs & chest.


----------



## G-man99

Baillie87 said:


> yeah when i meant its the best protein i meant it as the highest % rate to whey etc etc. i do have a microwave at work but simply dont have the time to be cooking up eggs etc all day so just have to sink it raw :-(.
> 
> i'll post my update later on legs & chest.


30-60 secs in the microwave isn't going to take all day!!


----------



## jackson.rob

eager to hear how your getting on...


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

rippedgreg said:


> Definiately starting this ****!


correctamundo!


----------



## freeline

yeah im going to give it a pop in a few weeks as well..


----------



## watson49

freeline said:


> yeah im going to give it a pop in a few weeks as well..


I heard alot of anavar is fake any chance u letting us know what make u got.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

watson49 said:


> Hey Anyone know where I can get a real batch of anavar as the last stuff I got was fake...


 :ban:

You can't ask that here pal.


----------



## big steve

very interesting reading there mate

i think a lot of people want to try this **** now!

looking forward to seeing these pics

good luck


----------



## NOMNOM89

Sounding good mate keep it up just suscribed to the thread


----------



## watson49

Sorry my mistake


----------



## SoulXedge

Keep at it mate! Get the pics up!


----------



## dannyh2k10

Yeh dude, get the pics up. Im starting var in 4 weeks, want to see what i get to look forward to


----------



## unibodybuilder

awesome thread dude you are really making me want to take anavar! I was going to do test dbol and EQ for my first cycle but I might do what you are doing!


----------



## LionMX

Baillie87 said:


> normally my diet is pretty clean mate.. 230-260g protein a day.. around about 150g carbs.. and 5ltrs of water. meats are always turkey and chicken and any carbs i do take in tend to be either veg or jacket potatoe / brown pasta etc. i've just started necking egg whites too.. you can buy it from egg nation or waitrose, tastes AWFUL but.. is the best protein you can get. the supps i am on which i forgot to state at the beginning are...
> 
> Taurine
> 
> Flaxseed Oil
> 
> Glutamine
> 
> Zinc
> 
> Omega 3
> 
> Amino (tabs)
> 
> Creatine (mono)
> 
> *Arginine*


That would explain the crazy pumps you're experiencing haha.

I look forward to seeing the pics - seriously thinking about doing this myself now!


----------



## Meatz

will be nice to see the end result as i have been on var 50mg E/D for 11 days so far


----------



## Ped

Starting my first cycle the moro,

This has been a good thread keep up the

Good work.


----------



## aesthetics4ever

watson49 said:


> I heard alot of anavar is fake any chance u letting us know what make u got.


I know Pro-chem and ROHM make decent var.


----------



## Conscript

The banned lab you just mentioned is the worst ugl I've ever used, mega underdosed at best! I implore people to stay well clear!!!

Pro Chem and Rohm var are top drawer... :thumbup1:


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Ooops, didn't know it was banned. That's strange because I've heard good things about it off a few at the gym.


----------



## huge monguss

radicalry00 said:


> Ooops, didn't know it was banned. That's strange because I've heard good things about it off a few at the gym.


Try not to beleive every think you hear especially if its those in the gym who are trying to sell you it! But if you have freinds who are getting good gains of it then theres no reason why you cant.


----------



## TF03

Hows the cycle going Baillie?


----------



## Baillie87

Yo,

Sorry i have been away everyone. i Stopped the Var at 7weeks... the reason for this is i gave in to the temptation to injectables and have been on Dbol & Test E for the last 2weeks.. all i can say is WOW.. Dbol is mental and i cant wait for the test to kick in next week. all i can say so far is 8lbs up. ( water weight from dbol ) lost most cuts from Anavar ( gutted ) but the strength and size is just insane. i am running 600mg a week test e ( 14weeks ) now with 40mg ED Balkan human grade dbol for 5weeks.

i will post the pics from the anavar cycle up tomorrow ( friday ). it is well worth doing for a first time cycle but you will probably give in a and turn to the dark side. ''test is best'' never agree more. haha


----------



## deeconfrost

curious??


----------



## Weakwilko

Where's these pictures dude?? 

Read through this thread a couple of times, you seem to be smashing it, thinking of doing a similar cycle.

How's the latest cycle going ???


----------



## RyanH

Nolva, you only need 20mg 50 is a bit extreme. Nice log be good if you could post your diet etc, has it increased your appetite?


----------



## lumix

Pics??!!

Read every post, and am dying to see the results lol


----------



## londonlad

Hello everyone, first time post on a site like this, sorry to steal thread but i feel u lot are perfect to answer my qs!

I have enough var to do a 8week 100mg course, but im thinking of doing 50mg course and saving the rest, ill explain why. ALSO this is my first course. I have all my PCT and pills all ready to go.

My problem is i want to start it but i go on holiday with the lads in just over 6 weeks away, naturally i want to be looking my best for it and really want to start taking my course!

What do you guys think about taking some of my course before, then going on the lads holiday, then i could have a break or jump straight back into it. Really looking for your advice as i know you can all relate to how much i wana look good for the holiday but i will be drinking alot on holiday so i am a bit worried about doing damage to my body! Any general advice, or abuse as some people seem to feel the need to do, is welcome. Thanks

personal info - 5ft7 83KG rugby player center. overall stronger than anyone with a build like mine. good diet supps nutrition and workouts since started hitting the gym properly 2 years ago.


----------



## musio

So i guess no pics were posted after all!?


----------



## Fat

Pics?!?

How many cals,pro,carbs and fat were you consuming?


----------



## zak007

Fat said:


> Pics?!?
> 
> How many cals,pro,carbs and fat were you consuming?


That ^^^^

edit to add hes not been online since june.


----------



## musio

We were duped!


----------



## Geonix

hes got so ****in ripped and hench, never has a reason to come back on here!! LOLOLOL


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Can I clarify something ???

100mg per day ??? 10 weeks (ish)

100 x 10mg tablets roughly £60 so needs 700 tabs

Spending ROUGHLY £420 for a course.

Anyone????


----------



## just-that-ek

Ddraig_Goch said:



> Can I clarify something ???
> 
> 100mg per day ??? 10 weeks (ish)
> 
> 100 x 10mg tablets roughly £60 so needs 700 tabs
> 
> Spending ROUGHLY £420 for a course.
> 
> Anyone????


or you can just get 50mg tabs and take two a day to slash the costs big time!


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

Yeah just noticed the 50mg tabs cheers.

What does ED mean??


----------



## just-that-ek

Everyday bud


----------



## Ddraig_Goch

D'oh!! Knew it was simple but didn't guess that simple haha!!


----------



## just-that-ek

Haha see learn a new thing ED


----------



## Inderaj Singh

should of skipped to the end as i would of found out he didnt post any pics i was reading this sheeet like a book


----------



## progress 25

Inderaj Singh said:


> should of skipped to the end as i would of found out he didnt post any pics i was reading this sheeet like a book


LOL i did the same mate!


----------



## plym30

I ran nolva only PCT 40/20/20 - seemed fine for me

Also used proviron throughout


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

Ddraig_Goch said:


> Can I clarify something ???
> 
> 100mg per day ??? 10 weeks (ish)
> 
> 100 x 10mg tablets roughly £60 so needs 700 tabs
> 
> Spending ROUGHLY £420 for a course.
> 
> Anyone????


Didn't know we were aloud to discuss prices.

I've been DUPED! He never came back what a tool!


----------



## Guest

haha he had you all going  no pic nothing just words


----------



## gymgym

hey guys obviously there was something really wrong changing in his physique for him not to post any pics.. DBol might have started it all and thinking he should have continued with Var alone as we all expected to see his results.. shame

*Zizzy*


----------



## alan1971

lol..after reading this thread all the way through with great interest, i feel very disapointing that the OP posted no pics.


----------



## Super_G

I'm taking a guess that there are no pics to show as it wasn't Anavar he was on but was infact ecstasy and he is now dead..


----------

